# black or chrome?



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

thinking about getting these wheels, cant decide what would look better on a red sra. leaning towards black. opinions?


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I say black...Black wheels look really good on the Red Brutes


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

BLACK FTW, they may show scratches a little easier but red bike with black rims would look goooooood


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

black ftw


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Definitely BLACK. Got a buddy with black SS108's on his red SRA with 28" Skinny Laws. It looks good.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

chrome don't get you home ................... black less up keep


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

There has been some problems with the chrome flaking and beed leaks on ITP chrome wheels but none reported with Vision. Still, stay with the black just to be sure.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

:agreed: Black FTW!!


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

sounds like black is the winner! now i just got to find a good place to get them, 123$ plus tax/shipping PER WHEEL is the best ive found in canada.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

what part of can?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah black was my choice too.... just not a fan of shiney wheels.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

BigIzzy said:


> what part of can?


near vancouver island b.c.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree. Go with the black. They look better. Also, I haven't looked at the prices on these, but most other rims are 3 times more for the same wheels in chrome.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Black, chrome is just gonna flake.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't like the black. Maybe it's cause I'm an old geezer compared to you youngsters and not up on the latest fashion trend. Tires are supposed to be black, not wheels.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Black all the way !! My chrome ones started to flake the first time i washed the bike,not many notice it,but i do and i dont like it !!! I would not buy chrome again !!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

IBBruin said:


> I don't like the black. Maybe it's cause I'm an old geezer compared to you youngsters and not up on the latest fashion trend. Tires are supposed to be black, not wheels.


LMAO! :haha: You sound exactly like my dad.....thats what he told me last week when he seen my dually after I blacked the wheels on it.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

i think im just gonna get them from mudthrowers and use a parcel holding sevice.........see how that goes, 600 for a set of atv wheels is nutty!


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd got black but I want my bike to flash when I roll it out of the garage or off the trailer..plus my dads the same way about the chrome wheels..I want to black my rims on my truck cuz it's a black F-250 but he said I'd look stupid


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

ordered a set of black in 12" (8" wide in the rear!!) from mudthrowers last week, should be seeing them soon!


----------

